# Hav on Colbert Report?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Stephen Colbert - comic genius - is holding a Havanese in this bit from Tuesday night.

Whaddya think?

http://www.hulu.com/watch/80419/the-colbert-report-michael-jacksons-media-attention#s-p2-st-i1


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Something about it's muzzle and eyes make me say designer breed. But it's markings and coloring scream hav. I love Colbert- he is from my state


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That doesn't look like a hav to me.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like it could be a hav or hav mix. Cute litte guy and well behaved with a gun pointed at him lol.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like a Hav mix to me. That was a funny video. He's great.


----------

